# Announcing new Vaping and Travel subforum



## Silver (18/10/16)

Hi all

Just announcing that we have created this new subforum to discuss all topics and issues relating to travelling with your vape gear.

How do you pack your vape gear when you travel?
What should you keep in your hand luggage?
What can you pack in your check in luggage?
Also will be a good idea to report back your findings here regarding airport security measures you may have experienced at various airports in the world. 

Also let us know about your vaping experiences in other parts of the world. How vaping friendly is your chosen destination? Throw in a few pics as well. 

Let's see how this subforum develops over time...

Tavel safe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (18/10/16)

@Rude Rudi - we need a photo on Kilimanjaro of your vape!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> @Rude Rudi - we need a photo on Kilimanjaro of your vape!



No problem!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/16)

Travel in the Bahamas... can't quite see which mod I had in my hand but I think it was the Custom Classic Squonker... aka CeeCee!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (18/10/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just announcing that we have created this new subforum to discuss all topics and issues relating to travelling with your vape gear.
> 
> ...



This is an excellent thread @Silver, will post some of my experiences later when I have some time on my hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

